# Construction PE doing Structural work?



## txtech (Aug 12, 2010)

In Texas, can a guy with a PE license (Construction discipline) legally design and sign off on structural designs for buildings if he has the knowledge to do the design but did not take the PE license in structural or civil discipline?


----------



## JonBoy (Aug 24, 2010)

txtech said:


> In Texas, can a guy with a PE license (Construction discipline) legally design and sign off on structural designs for buildings if he has the knowledge to do the design but did not take the PE license in structural or civil discipline?


What kind of buildings?


----------



## Santiagj (Aug 24, 2010)

In Maryland its okay to do that if you are practicing in your field of expertise. For example, I'm mainly a structures guy but I passed the geotechnical PE. I design specialty steel structures for the power industry. I have very little experience with residential/commercial design and timber and prestressed concrete so I felt disadvantaged with the structures test. I am also strong in geotech so I went down that path. I have no problem stamping foundation, firewall, steel drawings that I believe I have expertise in. If he is in a similar situation and Texas has similar rules then he is okay in my opinion.

One thing to note though is that the construction PE is a civil discipline in Maryland. They have to take the civil general in the morning and take the construction depth in the afternoon. There is also an issue with PE versus SE. In Maryland a PE can stamp drawings for buildings up to 4 stories high. If it is higher than that than an SE (structural engineer) has to stamp them. The PE and SE tests are two different tests.


----------

